# Does Using Apple Products Make You a Better Christian?



## Idelette (Sep 20, 2010)

I laughed when I read this, just had to share it with my fellow Mac users!  The comments on the blog are pretty interesting!

The Blazing Center » Does Using Apple Products Make You A Better Christian?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 20, 2010)

So ... he's saying that the Apple logo reminds one of Adam and Eve and the forbidden fruit, and that's a good thing?!?


----------



## littlepeople (Sep 20, 2010)

LOL funny. However, You could make an identical case for lamborghini being the most Christian car choice. You add stewardship into the mix, and Linux is the only reasonable choice for Christians.


----------



## Theoretical (Sep 20, 2010)

If this is satire, then well-done. If its serious, then I'll take a side of tripe. 

And I have both Mac and PC, currently mostly using a PC.


----------



## Jack K (Sep 21, 2010)

*Does Using Apple Products Make You A Better Christian?*

Well, my wife uses a Mac and I have a PC. So clearly the answer is "yes."


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Sep 21, 2010)

Love it. Way funny.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 21, 2010)

Apple products are for easy believism. 
True doctrine is hard work to digest, just like using a PC. 

There is way too much "common grace" in an Apple product. Repent!

AMR
(former Apple developer)


----------



## Curt (Sep 21, 2010)

I own three Macs and two iPods. And I can quit any time I want.


----------



## Andres (Sep 21, 2010)

Macs are for pretentious people.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello. I'm Mr. pretentious.


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 21, 2010)

That was funny!


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 21, 2010)

Macs make you a better steward of disc space. It doesn't get wasted with anti-virus software  .


----------



## EverReforming (Sep 21, 2010)

I have both a Mac and a PC. I've got my bases covered.


----------

